

Listening to Caltrain: Analyzing Train Whistles with Data Science - wallflower
http://svds.com/post/listening-caltrain

======
anigbrowl
I don't get it. Why don't you just have your app ask permission to look at the
phone GPS and have it anonymously phone home whenever they go to a Caltrain
station and start moving (or fail to move) at a train-like speed along the
Caltrain route?

